# Betterbee Customer Service Issues



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

I would like to share a problem with Betterbee in NY.

Last Mon PM Placed order for 3 clothing items.

Received e-mail conf in am.

Responded with inquiry about how quickly they can ship.

Received e-mail response that they are 4-5 days behind.

I politely voiced my frustration as per below:



jpk1nh said:


> Please excuse the frustrated customer but it seems that you folks are always behind in shipping.
> 
> It seems to have been this way since I started buying from you recently.....is it always this way?
> 
> ...


Received response as per below



betterbee said:


> Our busiest time of year which is March Through July, we usually run between 2-4 business days to ship orders, but can get backed up due to an influx of backorders or computers crashing or other circumstances. August through February we tend to run mostly 1-3 business days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promptly cancelled the order, didn't get a response and e-mailed a second request for cancellation and confirmation and again it went unanswered as per below



jpk1nh said:


> RE: Betterbee Order‏
> From: jpk1nh
> Sent: Wed 6/11/08 3:17 PM
> To: [email protected]
> ...


No response was received nor was the usual e-mail confirmation with tracking ID sent via e-mail sent so I assumed they cancelled and that was the end of the issue.

Lo and behold I find a package from Betterbee on my porch today with a tracking # that indicates that it was shipped on Fri.....3 days after I cancelled the order twice. They were closed when I tried to call a while ago.

Mistakes happen and I'll be the first one to give the benefit of the doubt if they simply say "oops my bad, we'll send you a pick up tag and refund your money."

This is their opportunity to earn or lose my future business....otherwise I dispute the charges with my bank after explaining the situation and vote with my dollars in the future with other vendors.

Does anyone else have any experiences with Betterbee that would lead me to believe that they will NOT do the right thing?


----------



## Moonshae (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm impressed that none of your items were backordered, and you actually got it shipped in 3-4 days. I've found your experience to be their standard, although you can pay $10 extra to rush it to 1-day processing...assuming everything is in stock.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually, I think you should not have relied on the internet to cancel your order. If you had called them you would of confirmed it right there on the spot and they would of had the opportunity to pull your order from their shipping department, which is usually another department all together. 

Personally, I have had issues with Betterbee's customer service. I don't think they are very friendly and have personality issues. However, one thing that really irritates me is that people rely on computers way too much. You really should of picked up the phone to cancel your order. That's my 0.02 cents.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Why have internet ordering if you have to pick up the phone? That makes about as much sense as having call in phone ordering and in order to cancel you should drive to the company and cancel in person. Thats my two cents.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

My suggestion would be to wait until you have actually talked to a customer service rep at Betterbee before you post a message such as this on a forum. 

I'm not going down the road of internet vs phone calling etc again. Its a deadend discussion. 

Just my two cents and I'm not commenting further.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Exactly, why offer internet sales if you can't do it all by the web?


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually, i'm not going to debate the obviously flawed internet service Betterbee is offering. When it's MY money and if I'm going to cancel something, then IMO, a responsible person would of followed up with a phone call by way of cancelling. It was obvious that Betterbee was doing their part in getting your order shipped. The lines of communicating through the internet is NOT perfect science, we all know this. HOWEVER, a physical phone call is a different matter and at this point should of been done.


----------



## Bodo (Mar 11, 2008)

Should have been done is a little much. An email to a customer service rep is as good as a phone call (better most times, because you have a paper trail).

But I work customer service, so I have high standards.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

*Update from Betterbee*

Folks, here's an update from Bettebee.

Tina the service manager said she would send a pickup tag and take the cancelled order back and confirmed that there would be no restock fee. 

Unfortunately I will not get my money back until the unopened box arrives back at their place....thats the part that ticks me off to be honest.

Her tone was even but there was no sorry for the mistake/confusion/error.

I've already taken pics of the unopened package and will post an update when the issue is closed and I receive my money back.

I will happily do business with Betterbee in the future when I know exactly what I want and have time to plan ahead to accommodate their shipping/stock issues. Accidents happen to all of us and what makes good people/businesses stand out is how we deal with those mistakes. To be honest it was my previous unsatisfactory experiences with them on the phone that caused me significant concern about how they would handle this problem and in part influenced my decision to post when I did.

Their weakness is as noted by another poster is that they are not the friendliest bunch and both times I have called them for advice on a product they have not been helpful (understatement)

I'm of the same opinion as Bodo. e-mail is reliable....certainly enough so that if your e-mail cannot be delivered then a return bounce is generated....besides...then you have something of a paper trail....is it 100% reliable? No but its surely pretty darn good....certainly better than "he said she said" situations on the phone.

Thank you to all of you that shared your experiences with Betterbee and thank you to Barry for hosting this site and allowing me to post my issue.

For anyone interested, after I cancelled the original order with Betterbee I called Ruhl Bee Supply, spoke with a woman that was very friendly and helpful and told me would be able to ship an order as simple as mine the next day.....what more could I possibly want right? I got the order and all was perfect.

Again, I'll continue to do business with Betterbee as long as this works out...I'm admittedly a new beek and will be purchasing quite a bit of stuff in the next year including an extractor later this summer but I don't think they will be my "go to" vendor based upon the tepid customer service.....like many people...I vote with my dollars.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, for what its worth, I feel the same way about Betterbee. They have a "few" items that I like and will continue to buy from them. They are my last choice for beekeeping supplies. I really like dealing with "nice" people. The other morning I called Dadant. They didn't have the things i needed, but they sure were very helpful and friendly enough to get me the information I needed.

What I've learned over the years dealing with these bee supply companies is that I think so many newbies call in asking questions. I can always feel it when you ask them any kind of question, they start acting wierd and sometimes even snippy. Oh well. I guess that's why we have beesource, 

My aquarium supply house loves to answer my questions, he says that if the customer is educated and happy...they buy more fish and supplies. I agree with this philosophy. I used to work in corporate America for a customer service oriented company. My job was to educate my customers about our products and work with them in getting their orders placed properly (which if an order is placed properly, less problems with returns and wrong items shipped). It really helps when the customer knows how to use your equipment, maintain it and most importantly, how to interact with your customer service and order your products. It's a 2-way interaction, that frankly is a lost art, between customer service and customer.

As for the internet.....I guess I come from the old school. It was obvious that your order and your cancellation crossed paths and the communication failed. As far as I'm concerned as a customer, when I verbally cancel something, my word is just as good as a paper trail...BECAUSE, I am the customer and its MY money. When I deal with customer service, in any company, I keep track of what is going on and work with their department until I receive my shipment. Speaking of customer service depts....that reminds me that I need to contact Brushy Mountain and find out where my backordered items are. 

I hope the rest turns out good for you.

Ciao Ciao


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

To be quite honest, I think that 3 or 4 day shipping time for a bee supplier is pretty fast for this time of the year. I've ordered from Better Bee, Brushy Mtn, Dadant, Mann Lake and a few smaller companies and the wait time is as much as two weeks for some of them. Betterbee has good merchandise, in my opinion, and is worth a 3 or 4 day wait, especially when the others are 10 to 14 days behind! Having said that, I do think that the customer service at Betterbee is less satisfactory than it was a few years ago. Their former manager is now at Brushy Mountain.


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmmm, interesting information beeaware. I've had the feeling lately that the girls at BM were not very happy and don't seem to be their cheerful selves. New management is sooo hard to get used to. It will be interesting to see how it all pans out.

This is the first year I've ever encountered 2 week wait times on orders with BM. I must of been being good and got my stuff early the past years. This year I think I missed the boat, cause it sure has been frustrating getting little minor things I've needed. Oh well.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

BeeAware said:


> Betterbee has good merchandise, in my opinion, and is worth a 3 or 4 day wait,



Betterbee has essentially the exact same merchandise that most every other beek supply house has. These are commodities and what makes a vendor stand out is Customer Service and in my case proximity to them

When I can call a vendor on the opposite coast and get product faster than my so called local guy and they are HAPPY to have my business what is the advantage of doing business with the local vendor when they are incapable of getting product out the door.

If a company is backlogged for 4+ days then its time to hire some seasonal help....there are lots of young people that would be happy to have a summer job these days packing/shipping and getting exposure to a bee keeping.

Vendors may think that they can get away with such long delays in shipping but they are losing long term customers/business to those that DO get stuff out the doors....not to mention opening up an opportunity for someone to start up a supply company that actually excels at customer service and gets product into customers hands quickly.

Who am I to question the status quo...I'm just a lowly customer


----------



## dmharvey (Oct 2, 2007)

Well folks im sure we have at times all had great and not so great service from companies i have ordered from betterbee many times in the past and for the most part have been very happy, i will say that things have changed since the owner passed away and the manager went to BM. the owners son has taken over and i hope that this is only a small wave in the pond. they carry alot of the same but they due bring in new things in that can be a big advantage. i will stay with them untill they prove to me that they dont deserve my buisness


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually they do not have the same run of the mill products in all cases. In some cases, others have started to carry some of the products that Betterbee made popular. Betterbees' woodenware is thicker than many of the others boxes and I find that they hold up better than some of the others on the market. Anyway, several days wait time is the norm this time of year with most of the suppliers. I do agree that Betterbee's customer service is not what it once was and I feel that this may have something to do with the death of their founder and the fact that they have new management.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Was the wait time in addition to what they have posted on their website (the address/shipping information page)?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

This overall sounds like a relatively small minor problem that they are trying to fix. I'm sorry for your frustration.

1. If I am ordering and suspect that there could be an issue with shipping times or availability, I call the merchant and ask as much as I order. This is direct, timely, and effective.

2. While it would be nice to have the internet be more effective it often times is not so. So like a lot of things in life there is the way it should be and the way it is. I suspect that those that recognize the way it is can do faster and more effective business and better understand the process. This is also true of personal relationships. I can email my family with some data and sit around and wonder if they got it, or I can call them on the phone and know instantly. Direct, timely, effective.


----------



## Bee Man (Sep 19, 2004)

We run our honey business via the internet and prefer emails versus folks calling as a simple phone call can take 30 mins when questions start flying. We are typically not sealing with beeks but customers wanting to know everything under the sun from CCD to how honey is harvested. We've tried to put tons of info on our webpage to cut down on phone calls. Sounds rude but you can only do some much in 24 hours and we can typically ship out within 24 hours. Answering folks via email is much easier than getting into in depth conversations with folks as folks are so excited to speak with beeks and tell us all about their family heritage and grandpa having honey bees  

We've also ordered from Betterbee and don't as much anymore since similar issues with out of stock items and back orders. The best is when you order something say a quantity of 100 and they have 95 in stock but fail to tell you this and are waiting for 5 to arrive. We got tired of waiting on orders and now use other suppliers.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Moonshae said:


> you can pay $10 extra to rush it to 1-day processing...assuming everything is in stock.


I ordered cut comb foundation 3 months ago from FW Jones in Bedford Quebec. I've bought my foundation there for 30 years. Take them thousands of pounds of capping wax, and leave it on account. Get my foundation much cheaper that way.

Anyway, a month ago I hadn't received it. They said the next week. Didn't come. Finally they told me that they never made any foundation this past winter, because they didn't have the wax. Thanks guys. It's time to put it on the hives and I don't have it. 

Then they call back and say it's made...but the US customs won't let it through the border unless they have documentation that the foundation is from melted beeswax that has all the honey and slum taken out of it. Excuse me?? Just how can foundation be made without melting it and taking out all the honey and slum?? Way to go US Customs. A big screwup...just at the right time.

So, anyway, to the point. I called Betterbee. They had 900 sheets in stock. Said they would ship in 2-3 business days...unless I wanted to pay $10 more to be shipped the next day. I did, and received my foundation 1 day later. While I'm not always a fan of Betterbee, they came through this time.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

MP, Good to hear that about Betterbee. Glad to read that your alternate plan worked for you! I have ordered foundation from them (4.9) and received it quickly and in great shape!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

One thing I've noticed is that not all Customers are friendly to the customer service people.If a customer calls and starts out with "I've had problems with your shipping dept before and wonder if you're going to get it right this time" it immediately puts the sales person on the defensive. They say the customer is always "right" but being nice and letting the sales people know that you understand problems happen can also go a long way toward getting good service. I've been at Betterbee when an irate customer was on the phone. I forget who the salesgirl was, but she was doing her best to make things right, with a friendly tone of voice, and apologized a number of times to no avail. So, what do you do when the customer is a total jerk? I'm not trying to make excuses for Betterbee or any other retailer, but we have to look at it from both sides. I personally Don't believe the customer is always right.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I placed an internet order this weekend for some things I'm not in a rush for.
Monday I received an email telling me what was back ordered, when it was expected, & how I wanted to have them handle the backorder. 

I was pleased with all the information they gave me.

Oh the two backordered items are the cheep english bee suits.

Dan


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

I had a similar problem with a backorder out of Dadant. I found their customer service to be quite poor. Always had dealt with Mann Lake before that, and have dealt with them ever since. 

I caught a number a swarms this year and did not have all the equipment I needed. Mann Lake got everything there before I expected. I really appreciated it.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

*Update*

Update on order.

Betterbee sent a pickup tag for the erroneously shipped/charged order and provided a prompt refund after they received the order back at their place.

Thanks you to [email protected] for handling this in a professional manner.

I for one will continue to order from them.


----------



## IndianaHoney (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, I have defended Betterbee up until now. Almost two weeks ago I ordered two different sizes of bear bottles, and labels. I was told that both were in stock, and would be shipped. They just made a shippment via Fedex. When I looked at the tracking page it says that they package is ten pounds. So I called Betterbee to see what was shipped, the smaller size was just now shipped, and the larger size was on backorder. Hmmm....I know for a fact that the lady taking the order said that both were in stock. I got no phone call to let me know that it was backordered. Also its been almost two weeks, why have the labels not been printed yet?

I know its the busy season, but it still doesn't change the fact that their communication sucks. The lady taking the order should have known that they were on backorder, and I should have recieved a call letting me know that they were on backorder.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for this info.
I have placed in last couple weeks 2 orders from W.T. Kelly Comp and everything was A+. Prompt and courteous service. Supers, frames and foundations are exceptional. For the time being I am ordering only from them. Brushy Mountain was absolute disaster.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

*Regarding Betterbee Customer Service Issues*

I'm not sure what the other companies mentioned (Dadant, BM, Mann Lake, W.T. Kelly Comp, etc) are like as I have personally never been to any of them.....But I have been to Betterbee's in Greenwich, NY.

They appear to be a "Mom & Pop" company business and *they have always been friendly and helpful whenever I have been there! * (Although I have learned to call and inquire about the availability of items as they tend to have items on back order during the busier times of the year.)

I think they do extremely well considering the volume of business that they do with the size of the staff. I’m not saying that things could not be done a bit differently (ie. maybe have it so that there's more than 1 register active during the higher volume periods (ie. on the weekends, etc) or more staff might not help at certain times); but that being said, if I were to call ahead and place an order it would be ready when I arrived and there would be no wait at all for me.) So...if you truly want to support the buy local or sustainable philosophy, then Betterbee is a business that you should want to support, especially if they are the closest provider that can meet your needs in the required time frame and budget!!!! 

In conclusion, I'm glad to see that jpk1nh got his issue resolved, but.... 
I agree that he easily c/should have picked up the phone to contact and verify the cancellation (they do provide a toll free number)...especially if not getting a response via email or receiving the items would cause irritation. 

Although email can be convenient, we really should not rely on it as the end all for communications. (Sometimes good old fashioned telephone calls or snail mail may be necessary (albeit more time consuming) to get resolution to an important issue of concern.)

PS---Life’s too short…Let’s get outside and enjoy the beautiful day!!!!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm sorry, but, I previously worked in front desk and telephone customer service for several companies for more than two decades - despite the fact that I did not ever enjoy talking with anyone in person, or over the phone. I just happened to have a talent for it, though I always felt uncomfortable while doing it.

If a company uses the internet, mail, telephone, fax, email, or etc. They should be prepared to be efficient in those forms of communication they choose to accept. I choose to shop through use of the internet, because I don't like talking one on one, in person or over the phone, with anyone that isn't family or personal friend. I use the telephone as a last resort. I'm fairly sure I'm not the only one with a touch of one of the various phobias (such as Social Anxiety) that would make impersonal internet shopping more appealing than interacting with a live person.

Hearing someone advise someone else to call on the telephone, which could possibly cause them the pain such a thing would cause me, makes me cringe with the thought, and inspires me to wish to respond to the one giving the advice with a certain sense of, "watch it there bub"...


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Well, I am very sorry about your social anxiety phobia. Please accept my apologies! I'm sorry if you took any offense to my response. 

Unfortunately we probably won't be seeing you tomorrow at BetterBee's 7th annual Field Day that they throw each year *free of charge to show appreciation to their customer's, plus they even serve you lunch and dessert! * It is an informative all day event with well known researchers and educators giving presentations. 

This event would be well worth attending even if they charged an attandance fee, which they do not do! 

I am very glad to have them relatively close to where I live and to be able to be one of their customer's.


I hope you are able to enjoy the beautiful weekend!

PS----Life is too short to stress over the little things


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

NewBee2007 said:


> Well, I am very sorry about your social anxiety phobia. Please accept my apologies! I'm sorry if you took any offense to my response. . .


No offense taken. Just a little touch of the willies when I mentally picture your suggestion of telephoning and interacting one-on-one. 

For the most part I have managed to overcome the limitations my social anxiety would inspire, but it still reminds me of its presence by the various uncomfortable feelings it inspires in me. Others, who are affected more strongly by this social anxiety issue, would, most likely, not be able to respond as I am doing here. I appreciate your empathy - thanks. If I were nearer, I would likely overcome my anxieties and participate in that gathering. My various hobbies, beekeeping included, have helped me overcome some aspects of social anxiety so I can interact with other people with similar interests to mine.


----------



## GRIMBEE (Apr 3, 2007)

Ordered June 10 and Im still waiting


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Joseph,

I'm glad that it isn't quite as bad as it sounded originally! 

I find bee keeping such an interesting pursuit and bee keepers to be a friendly buch that like to help out others! 
If you ever have the chance to come to the northeast for a future event I'd like to meet you and say hello.






Joseph Clemens said:


> No offense taken. Just a little touch of the willies when I mentally picture your suggestion of telephoning and interacting one-on-one.
> 
> For the most part I have managed to overcome the limitations my social anxiety would inspire, but it still reminds me of its presence by the various uncomfortable feelings it inspires in me. Others, who are affected more strongly by this social anxiety issue, would, most likely, not be able to respond as I am doing here. I appreciate your empathy - thanks. If I were nearer, I would likely overcome my anxieties and participate in that gathering. My various hobbies, beekeeping included, have helped me overcome some aspects of social anxiety so I can interact with other people with similar interests to mine.


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

I also would like you sometime meet you Joesph. You are a helpful, thoughtful poster who shares knowledge but doesn't lord knowledge (or lack of it) over others.


----------

